# Plz vote form my little boy



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey guys Plz vote for my Tsuki when the November contest voting begins... thanks for the support its my first time too


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow he's beautiful  I've never done these contests either, I wonder how you vote


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

You enter submission here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=57809

Voting is tomorrow


----------



## Nouran (Oct 18, 2011)

i voted 4 u even b4 reading ur thread


----------

